# Memos for V, X, Q, etc.



## Roughly_ (Dec 13, 2022)

What words do you use to memorize uncommon letter collocations? (for example, QX, CJ, VQ, etc.). I currently just leave them as-is, but maybe you have some suggestions?


----------



## Jorian Meeuse (Dec 13, 2022)

I know for VQ Graham uses vertriloquist and for CJ he uses cage (makes sense pronunciation-wise), and he changes X to Y i believe. I have a full list of words where I have changed Q into ST and occasionaly changed X into Z but it is Dutch so I can't really help you... maybe for QX use QuiCKSand?


----------



## sDLfj (Dec 13, 2022)

I'm practicing my memorization and I got this idea from the speedsolving wiki. You can have x mean electrocuted and the next letter mean anything else (often an animal, person, or character). This is very memorable and if you always use x for this it is very quick to fit into a story and then recall. If you did this with q's, v's or any other uncommon letter, then it could be used in the same way.


----------



## Cuban_Cuber (Dec 13, 2022)

For QX, I use quaxes (duck taxes)


----------



## Jorian Meeuse (Dec 13, 2022)

sDLfj said:


> I'm practicing my memorization and I got this idea from the speedsolving wiki. You can have x mean electrocuted and the next letter mean anything else (often an animal, person, or character). This is very memorable and if you always use x for this it is very quick to fit into a story and then recall. If you did this with q's, v's or any other uncommon letter, then it could be used in the same way.


I heard about that idea before but i don't think it is very good, it is more syllables you have to think through during memo and that makes memo take longer


----------



## sDLfj (Dec 13, 2022)

Jorian Meeuse said:


> I heard about that idea before but i don't think it is very good, it is more syllables you have to think through during memo and that makes memo take longer


For me it helps just to remember it, but if you are good enough where that fraction of a second is a big deal, then there are better methods.


----------



## Jorian Meeuse (Dec 13, 2022)

sDLfj said:


> For me it helps just to remember it, but if you are good enough where that fraction of a second is a big deal, then there are better methods.


Ok but how would you differentiate between AX and XA?


----------



## sDLfj (Dec 13, 2022)

Jorian Meeuse said:


> Ok but how would you differentiate between AX and XA?


I'm just using the basic method of associating letter pairs to words and then making a story out of them. So I would turn AX into either axe or anthrax and XA would be electrocuted alligator.


----------



## Jorian Meeuse (Dec 13, 2022)

sDLfj said:


> I'm just using the basic method of associating letter pairs to words and then making a story out of them. So I would turn AX into either axe or anthrax and XA would be electrocuted alligator.


Oh so you only change X into electrocuted when it comes first in the pair


----------



## sDLfj (Dec 13, 2022)

Jorian Meeuse said:


> Oh so you only change X into electrocuted when it comes first in the pair


Right, it's usually hard for me to think of words that start with x, q, or any other uncommon letter. So if I always turn those letters into a specific word every time then I can easily come up with a word for the second letter that goes with it.


----------



## Cuberstache (Dec 13, 2022)

https://bestsiteever.ru/colpi/ This site has several options for every possible letter pair, highly recommended. If you want to, you can make your own sheet with letter pairs that you always use with ideas from this.


----------



## abunickabhi (Dec 20, 2022)

Roughly_ said:


> What words do you use to memorize uncommon letter collocations? (for example, QX, CJ, VQ, etc.). I currently just leave them as-is, but maybe you have some suggestions?


Just as a heads up. Do not refer to stickers by letter but by the location, so UF should not be A but UF (Up-Front). It prevents confusion among BLDers using different systems.


----------



## Cuberstache (Dec 21, 2022)

abunickabhi said:


> Just as a heads up. Do not refer to stickers by letter but by the location, so UF should not be A but UF (Up-Front). It prevents confusion among BLDers using different systems.


The question was specifically about making words out of hard letters, which is valid regardless of lettering scheme, so your comment isn't really relevant here.


----------

